
Set Up a Secure Node.js Web Application - scorchio
https://nodeswat.com/blog/setting-up-a-secure-node-js-web-application/
======
zbjornson
Confused: Not specific to node at all. It's more common to run node
applications using forever instead of a system service--easier to configure
and maintain. Also no reason to use separate software for https--node does
this just fine.

